# Pics of deer killed with 40# longbow



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

No pictures of the wounded and lost ones are available


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

My friend got three opening day w a recurve exactly like mine -- Don Jackson 38# @ 26" (made by Check Mate' model King's Pawn). 

He didn't take pics. Deer were delicious tho.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Check out facebook and robert carter. Today he posted one of a nice hog he shot clean through with a 45# bow. Had another a day or so ago. I don't think robert will have a problem telling you the facts either way. He is as solid as anyone I know. Same goes for heavy bows, you never hear of the bad shots....and bad shots are bad shots, no matter what weight bow you are using.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

Very good, and true..



CAPTJJ said:


>


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah and back then they also took 70 yard shots and put 5 arrows into an animal to kill it.


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

Not in that pic, looks like a few yards!.... and four arrows


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

If you have seen a picture of a dead deer then you know what they look like. Deer killed with a 40 pound bow look exactly the same as those killed by an 80 pound bow. The main characteristic of the deer is that they are dead.
If your real question is will a 40 pound bow kill a deer the answer is yes with no doubt. Learn to shoot well, use a very sharp point and you will get pass throughs every time. I have hunted for 55 years and have killed well over 50 deer with bows in the 35-42 pound range. No deer ever asked me what poundage my bow was. As long as the draw weight of your bow is legal in your state use it and have fun.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My buddy killed his first traditional deer with a 42# Omega and 340 gr arrows. Close spine shot and killed her instantly.

There are a few magazine articles by Billy Berger testing penetration of primitive bows and arrows with different points on freshly killed deer. His bow is 40# at 27" I think, to simulate Native gear, with reed arrows and stone points. All poking out the other side.

You should be able to do at least that well with fiberglass limbs, a long draw, and carbon arrow.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Here are photos of elk and moose, taken with 44# and 43# bows. Wayne's moose...on magzine... was taken with the recurve. Tucker's elk and moose with a 44# longbow.


----------



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW !!!!

Awesome pics here !!!


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

XnavyHMCS said:


> WOW !!!!
> 
> Awesome pics here !!!


What this guy said!


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

George D. Stout said:


> Here are photos of elk and moose, taken with 44# and 43# bows. Wayne's moose...on magzine... was taken with the recurve. Tucker's elk and moose with a 44# longbow.



VERY COOL. I would love to hear about the arrow setup associated with these particular hunts.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice - I plan on taking my recurve out next weekend and sitting over an elk water hole. I shoot a 40# Dorado w/ GT Trad 15-35's & 125gr Bear Razorheads. Shots should be in the 20 yard range if they come in like they were on the camera. I believe it is a minimal setup for elk but I shoot it more accurately than any other rig I have ever tried. I think with a very sharp 2 blade broadhead I will get 2 holes.


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

centershot said:


> Nice - I plan on taking my recurve out next weekend and sitting over an elk water hole. I shoot a 40# Dorado w/ GT Trad 15-35's & 125gr Bear Razorheads. Shots should be in the 20 yard range if they come in like they were on the camera. I believe it is a minimal setup for elk but I shoot it more accurately than any other rig I have ever tried. I think with a very sharp 2 blade broadhead I will get 2 holes.


I'm very much looking forward to pics from your outing.

BM


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

ChadMR82 said:


> VERY COOL. I would love to hear about the arrow setup associated with these particular hunts.


I would love to know as well.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Wayne used Easton FMJ (Full Metal Jacket) arrows on his moose.


Here is Tucker's own words on taking the moose: 

". Forensics: 15 yd broadside shot 44# @ 28" Wild Rose Bows, Storm Creek r/d longbow 2016 Aluminum arrow Zwickey Eskimo, 2 blade broadhead 1st shot centered a rib then penetrated both lungs,and lodged in far shoulder 2nd shot- complete pass through laying on ground beyond moose. (Once I saw it lay down I went over and shot again to speed things up, since it was getting dark and there were lot's of bears, wolves, and coyotes around.) 75 yd. recovery Northern Alberta, Canada


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

And here is his words on his elk:

""After last year taking a moose with this bow and stirring up the hornet's nest about (so called) "light" bow performance, thought I would post picture of big cow elk I shot last week with this same bow and set up. In a few weeks I hope to shoot another moose when the rut is in full swing. 44# @ 28" Wild Rose Bows, Storm Creek r/d longbow, 2016 aluminum arrow, 2 blade Eclipse broadhead. 18 yd broadside shot. Note yellow arrow in photo: Complete penetration. Elk steaks in freezer - yes!""


----------

